# My New Commander



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm more than likely going to take this one apart and change the trigger and add an ambi safety but other than that it sure is a pretty nice shooter.brokenimage








I put those Grey laminated grips on today..Not sure if I'll keep them on or change to something else yet but I think it looks pretty nice and it does group great.









Yeah - I know - I don't take good pics..I hope to improve in that area at some point


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Beautiful Colt. I have one just like it except my grips are the rather mundane checkered, not near a pretty as those you have on your gun. Where did you get those grips?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man that is a beauty for sure:drooling:. Always wanted a Colt just havn't got there yet:smt022. Good luck with yours.:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

All I can say is :drooling:

I like the look of the grips, and if they feel great I would leave 'em. Very nice gun you've got there.

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks!

Most the grips I use I've made but those I got off a guy I met looking through eBay but has a website http://www.gungripguys.com/1911/Index.htm
They make some real nice grips and price them to sell:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Most the grips I use I've made but those I got off a guy I met looking through eBay but has a website http://www.gungripguys.com/1911/Index.htm
> They make some real nice grips and price them to sell:smt1099


Thanks for the linky. They have some beautiful grips and very reasonably priced!!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There's an old guy that has an eBay store that has some pretty nice ones. He hand makes out of some really nice woods. I've got a few from him but I've had to check back often to catch the real hard to find woods.
his store addy is
http://stores.ebay.com/Sealeys-Cust...pZ30QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsaselZ623930335QQsofpZ0


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, I finally got it out and got it a little dirty. It did it's part as well as it should. Sadly I didn't keep up with my part as well as I thought I should. Here's a snap.


----------

